# Transfer of company pension -  Buy out Bonds



## canman (26 May 2010)

Hi,

I have an existing pension with a previous employer that I now am looking to transfer into a Buy out Bond. I did nothing with it at the time but now want to transfer it. Current worth over 10K. 

My current employer operates a hybrid scheme but I do not want to transfer it into an AVC as the options of where to invest it are limited. 

Is there a list of best buys for Buy out Bonds anywhere?  
If not, does anyone know of ones with good selection of investment options and low charges for switching, management fees.  
I have done some looking through previous posts and finfacts, Pension Board but it is hard to find a comparision of BOBs currently on the market. 

thanks in advance


----------



## NorfBank (26 May 2010)

Top of my head Zurich and Friends First have the lowest management  charges at 0.75%, New Ireland maybe the same but all depends on fund you  want to invest in.

Friends have unlimited free switches, Zurich 4 per year then €20 per  switch.

There are many many buy out bond options out there, speaking to an  independent broker may be your best bet.


----------



## canman (26 May 2010)

Thanks for that. 
Will look at contacting IFA then.


----------



## elcato (26 May 2010)

The first person I would approach is the pension adviser of your current (employer) pension scheme. He may give a discount on the BOB fees and spread and then you can compare with others. Unlikely that you would stay there forever but you would have the advantage of being able to have the schemes by the same company for the short term if just for convenience in contacting them.


----------



## GSheehy (26 May 2010)

There is a Buy-out-Bond Survey on this page (top right hand corner). It may help with your research.


----------

